# Κουκούλες τέλος!



## Elsa (Mar 19, 2009)

Του Μητρόπουλου, από τα Νέα:


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2009)

Αθάνατε Μητρόπουλε!...


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Υπάρχει και ο ΚΥΡ:


----------

